# Under Armour Cold Black Shirt



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you GM, arrived home this evening to find a very smart Under Armour Cold Black Golf Shirt waiting for me.  Good choice of colour GM a very slimming grey with black and grey stripes on the sleeves.  First impressions are excellent, the material feels good with a degree of elasticity which is handy for the larger man.  I particulary like the attention to detail with discreet logo's and a nice button down collar (the buttons are behind the collar so not seen).  Hopefully we will see some sun as the shirt blocks it out, it feels thick but hopefully it will wick away any moisture.  Apparently its made from recycled plastic bottles, I hope mine were Chanel and not Domestos as I don't want my game going down the pan!!

Will post further when I have had the chance to wear it and of course play golf in it.

AAC


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 18, 2012)

Rather than clog the reviews section up with another Cold Black thread thought I'd just stick mine on here.

Received it yesterday, first impressions out of the packet were that it was a bit bland for my liking, I don't mind wearing grey as it goes with pretty much everything so it was a safe colour for UA to send out but I'd personally prefer a little more colour. I don't know if the shirt comes in different colours though.

Got size XL which is a superb fit for me, it's very comfortable and doesn't restrict you in any way by being too tight in areas. It's a good length to allow it to be tucked in without the risk of it becoming untucked and looking a mess which is always a plus in my book!

Not 100% sure about the collar at the moment, to me it feels a little too big and quite rigid, it's going through the wash at the moment so maybe that will soften it up a bit but it felt like it was digging into my jaw when I wore it quickly yesterday. Haven't tested it out on the course yet so will report back more thoughts once I have done so. As it is supposed to reflect the sun and keep you cool though I'm guessing it's probably best to test it out when the sun makes an appearance which could take a long time!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2012)

I decided to wear my Under Armour Cold Black shirt this morning depite the fact it's supposed to keep you cool in hot temperatures. Firstly, no one commented on it which means that the design didn't look so bad on an older man, rest assured at my place anything OTT would have been pounced upon!

It proved very comfortable and in the slightly chilly early morning (8am) it was fine. As the morning went on and the sun got warmer it is fairly obvious that it will do what it says on the tin - keep you cool !

Plenty more tests to come but my initial feeling is that I love the shirt and I really do like a shirt with a coller  and whilst this on isn't quite in the "Elvis" league  it is big, deep and held down with buttons on the underneath.


----------



## swanny32 (Apr 23, 2012)

Wore it yesterday and can officially say this is my new lucky shirt. First time out with it on, and had an absolute rip culminating in my first ever competition win. Think I'll be wearing this every Sunday now!

On a serious note, although it never really got all that warm yesterday, it did get warm enough to remove the sweater I was wearing. Don't really know how much the shirt was really tested yesterday but I did feel pretty cool in it. Growing to like the collar a bit more now, but my one big gripe is just the blandness of it, I like grey as it goes with everything really, but seriously UA.....give it a bit more colour.....so boring!


----------



## swanny32 (May 1, 2012)

Yesterday was probably the best chance I have had to test the shirt properly when the sun actually made an appearance and it was warm enough to go out in just a t-shirt. Well, it works. Felt nice and cool throughout the 9 holes I played whereas my legs felt rather sticky and uncomfortable as I was wearing black trousers. I sweat very easily so it was a relief to use a shirt that "wicks" away the sweat, which it did to an extent although I still found my back a little bit moist still.....but I'm guessing the idea isn't to keep you bone dry.

The collar is growing on me at last but still think the design and colouring is too bland. You don't pay Â£50 for a shirt because of the technology behind it, you pay Â£50 for a shirt because you like the look of it, this shirt has zero fashion appeal to it and in my view isn't worth Â£50 that they charge on the UA website. There is no doubt that it's a great shirt but I buy clothes to look good, the bland design doesn't really make me look good, and doesn't scream "I'm a Â£50 shirt"


----------



## swanny32 (May 4, 2012)

I noticed last night that Hunter Mahan was wearing a rather fetching and colourful Cold Black polo shirt. Not able to find it anywhere though.


----------

